# The dogs that own me......



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Akido









Kain









Mitsu









Seth

My four dogs! Thought I would introduce them to you all


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

great photos, aww mitsu's face is sooo cute


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lovely dogs.i love the look of Akido


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

All very cheeky looking dogs lol.. i specially luved kain


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I love Kain's ears.
All 4 are adorable, Seth looks very comfie


----------



## thedog (Jan 4, 2008)

They are all so adorable he he!!!xx


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

very cute dogs


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow they are lovely - I bet they take a bit of grooming! I can't decide which I like best Kain or Mitsu.


----------



## sarah1984 (Jul 19, 2008)

Insane said:


> Wow they are lovely - I bet they take a bit of grooming! I can't decide which I like best Kain or Mitsu.


Luckily they dont take much grooming at all, especially akido! lol.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great looking dogs


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful dogs! Thanks for sharing them.


----------

